# Koi auf Pro7



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2005)

Hallo, 


falls es jemanden interessiert: 

morgen 05.04.2005 auf Pro7 Gallieo 19:25 Beitrag über Koi


Keine Ahnung, ob es eine Wiederholung ist. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

grad gesehen, kannte den Bericht noch nicht...
Mir tat der alte Mann leid, der den Plastikbeutel mit den Koi fallen lassen hat :-(

Ansonsten nicht viel neues, aber interessant gemacht, besonders die Versteigerung 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

war nicht schlecht, aber leider für mich etwas kurz.

Eine Frechheit war allerdings, das die da einen meiner Koi
im Beutel verkauft haben.  

Eigentlich wäre das Thema doch mal einen längeren Beitrag wert oder?

Schön war, das der Vergleich mit einem Kleinwagen ausnahmsweise
nicht kam.

Gruß Rolf


----------

